# Trump Time Travel or Prophecy?



## MisterBeale

I have been doing a little investigating on a queer little subject of interest.

I have always believed that the source of prophecy and creative works of literature and art come from the same source, what ever folks believe is "god" or the cosmic consciousness.  

This, in my view, explains what some conspiracy theorists have coined as "predictive programming."

Here is a debunking site which explains what predictive programming is;
Predictive programming - RationalWiki

I've read a lot about it, and it doesn't add up in my book, though I wouldn't necessarily discount it entirely.

That still leaves us with some explaining to do, and a lot of eerie coincidences.  I'm still at a loss to explain this, "The Lone Gunmen" or this, "The Wreck of the Titan" or "Futility."

Which brings us to the most recent topical communication from the cosmic consciousness that should be of interest to us.  Prepare, it gets really weird.



Baron Trump's marvellous underground journey

1900 or The Last President.

Ingersoll Lockwood: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know

Ingersoll Lockwood books link to present day Trumps | Daily Mail Online

Why did the press never mention that John Trump was such close friends with Nikola Tesla?  Isn't that a little bit interesting to anyone?

Time travel?  Prophecy?  Premonitions?  Whatever the hell is going on, it sure is some spooky shit.


----------



## Dale Smith

MisterBeale said:


> I have been doing a little investigating on a queer little subject of interest.
> 
> I have always believed that the source of prophecy and creative works of literature and art come from the same source, what ever folks believe is "god" or the cosmic consciousness.
> 
> This, in my view, explains what some conspiracy theorists have coined as "predictive programming."
> 
> Here is a debunking site which explains what predictive programming is;
> Predictive programming - RationalWiki
> 
> I've read a lot about it, and it doesn't add up in my book, though I wouldn't necessarily discount it entirely.
> 
> That still leaves us with some explaining to do, and a lot of eerie coincidences.  I'm still at a loss to explain this, "The Lone Gunmen" or this, "The Wreck of the Titan" or "Futility."
> 
> Which brings us to the most recent topical communication from the cosmic consciousness that should be of interest to us.  Prepare, it gets really weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Baron Trump's marvellous underground journey
> 
> 1900 or The Last President.
> 
> Ingersoll Lockwood: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
> 
> Ingersoll Lockwood books link to present day Trumps | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Why did the press never mention that John Trump was such close friends with Nikola Tesla?  Isn't that a little bit interesting to anyone?
> 
> Time travel?  Prophecy?  Premonitions?  Whatever the hell is going on, it sure is some spooky shit.



Yep, that is extremely creepy. I saw this about a week ago. Great job on finding all those links.


----------



## MisterBeale

Dale Smith said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been doing a little investigating on a queer little subject of interest.
> 
> I have always believed that the source of prophecy and creative works of literature and art come from the same source, what ever folks believe is "god" or the cosmic consciousness.
> 
> This, in my view, explains what some conspiracy theorists have coined as "predictive programming."
> 
> Here is a debunking site which explains what predictive programming is;
> Predictive programming - RationalWiki
> 
> I've read a lot about it, and it doesn't add up in my book, though I wouldn't necessarily discount it entirely.
> 
> That still leaves us with some explaining to do, and a lot of eerie coincidences.  I'm still at a loss to explain this, "The Lone Gunmen" or this, "The Wreck of the Titan" or "Futility."
> 
> Which brings us to the most recent topical communication from the cosmic consciousness that should be of interest to us.  Prepare, it gets really weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Baron Trump's marvellous underground journey
> 
> 1900 or The Last President.
> 
> Ingersoll Lockwood: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
> 
> Ingersoll Lockwood books link to present day Trumps | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Why did the press never mention that John Trump was such close friends with Nikola Tesla?  Isn't that a little bit interesting to anyone?
> 
> Time travel?  Prophecy?  Premonitions?  Whatever the hell is going on, it sure is some spooky shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that is extremely creepy. I saw this about a week ago. Great job on finding all those links.
Click to expand...

Thanks.

After I got done with my research, my biggest problem was presentation.  I don't like to add too much commentary, I like a lot to links for the truly curious. I want folks to make up their own mind about how to think about something.  

Added to that, where do you post it?  It certainly is pretty funny, so the FZ seems appropriate, it is laced with conspiracy, so there too, the conspiracy sub-forum would work.  I could have posted it in the political sub-forum, but then it would have been completely politicized by the members that have the least open minds on the entire forum, but it would have gotten wide exposure. . .  decisions decisions.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MisterBeale said:


> I have been doing a little investigating on a queer little subject of interest.
> 
> I have always believed that the source of prophecy and creative works of literature and art come from the same source, what ever folks believe is "god" or the cosmic consciousness.
> 
> This, in my view, explains what some conspiracy theorists have coined as "predictive programming."
> 
> Here is a debunking site which explains what predictive programming is;
> Predictive programming - RationalWiki
> 
> I've read a lot about it, and it doesn't add up in my book, though I wouldn't necessarily discount it entirely.
> 
> That still leaves us with some explaining to do, and a lot of eerie coincidences.  I'm still at a loss to explain this, "The Lone Gunmen" or this, "The Wreck of the Titan" or "Futility."
> 
> Which brings us to the most recent topical communication from the cosmic consciousness that should be of interest to us.  Prepare, it gets really weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Baron Trump's marvellous underground journey
> 
> 1900 or The Last President.
> 
> Ingersoll Lockwood: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
> 
> Ingersoll Lockwood books link to present day Trumps | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Why did the press never mention that John Trump was such close friends with Nikola Tesla?  Isn't that a little bit interesting to anyone?
> 
> Time travel?  Prophecy?  Premonitions?  Whatever the hell is going on, it sure is some spooky shit.





MisterBeale said:


> I have been doing a little investigating on a queer little subject of interest.
> 
> I have always believed that the source of prophecy and creative works of literature and art come from the same source, what ever folks believe is "god" or the cosmic consciousness.
> 
> This, in my view, explains what some conspiracy theorists have coined as "predictive programming."
> 
> Here is a debunking site which explains what predictive programming is;
> Predictive programming - RationalWiki
> 
> I've read a lot about it, and it doesn't add up in my book, though I wouldn't necessarily discount it entirely.
> 
> That still leaves us with some explaining to do, and a lot of eerie coincidences.  I'm still at a loss to explain this, "The Lone Gunmen" or this, "The Wreck of the Titan" or "Futility."
> 
> Which brings us to the most recent topical communication from the cosmic consciousness that should be of interest to us.  Prepare, it gets really weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Baron Trump's marvellous underground journey
> 
> 1900 or The Last President.
> 
> Ingersoll Lockwood: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
> 
> Ingersoll Lockwood books link to present day Trumps | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Why did the press never mention that John Trump was such close friends with Nikola Tesla?  Isn't that a little bit interesting to anyone?
> 
> Time travel?  Prophecy?  Premonitions?  Whatever the hell is going on, it sure is some spooky shit.



that filmmaker in that video if he REALLY wants to make a film that will shock the world like JFK did and really wake people up as that film did like no other movie ever made before,then he should forget that little idea of his and make a film that exposes how the zionists control hollywood which is why Germany was always made out to be an evil nation and Israel is always starting wars with other countries and always plays the holocaust card victem for sympathy.

there sure was some weird bizarre stuff in there,thats for sure.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MisterBeale said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been doing a little investigating on a queer little subject of interest.
> 
> I have always believed that the source of prophecy and creative works of literature and art come from the same source, what ever folks believe is "god" or the cosmic consciousness.
> 
> This, in my view, explains what some conspiracy theorists have coined as "predictive programming."
> 
> Here is a debunking site which explains what predictive programming is;
> Predictive programming - RationalWiki
> 
> I've read a lot about it, and it doesn't add up in my book, though I wouldn't necessarily discount it entirely.
> 
> That still leaves us with some explaining to do, and a lot of eerie coincidences.  I'm still at a loss to explain this, "The Lone Gunmen" or this, "The Wreck of the Titan" or "Futility."
> 
> Which brings us to the most recent topical communication from the cosmic consciousness that should be of interest to us.  Prepare, it gets really weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Baron Trump's marvellous underground journey
> 
> 1900 or The Last President.
> 
> Ingersoll Lockwood: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
> 
> Ingersoll Lockwood books link to present day Trumps | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Why did the press never mention that John Trump was such close friends with Nikola Tesla?  Isn't that a little bit interesting to anyone?
> 
> Time travel?  Prophecy?  Premonitions?  Whatever the hell is going on, it sure is some spooky shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that is extremely creepy. I saw this about a week ago. Great job on finding all those links.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> After I got done with my research, my biggest problem was presentation.  I don't like to add too much commentary, I like a lot to links for the truly curious. I want folks to make up their own mind about how to think about something.
> 
> Added to that, where do you post it?  It certainly is pretty funny, so the FZ seems appropriate, it is laced with conspiracy, so there too, the conspiracy sub-forum would work.  I could have posted it in the political sub-forum, but then it would have been completely politicized by the members that have the least open minds on the entire forum, but it would have gotten wide exposure. . .  decisions decisions.
Click to expand...


see this kind of thread I would be okay with in the conspiracy theory section the fact very few people are earth are going to think there is anything to it.Its when the facist dictater mods here start putting threads in that section on 9/11 with pesky facts that cannot be refuted that it was a joint CIA/mossad operation is what i have a problem with. 

you make a thread that toots the horn of the govermnents invented fairy tales that bin laden and 19 muslims did it,it stays there in the political section or current events and never gets moved which makes me believe this site is a gatekeeper for the government.


----------



## MisterBeale

LA RAM FAN said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been doing a little investigating on a queer little subject of interest.
> 
> I have always believed that the source of prophecy and creative works of literature and art come from the same source, what ever folks believe is "god" or the cosmic consciousness.
> 
> This, in my view, explains what some conspiracy theorists have coined as "predictive programming."
> 
> Here is a debunking site which explains what predictive programming is;
> Predictive programming - RationalWiki
> 
> I've read a lot about it, and it doesn't add up in my book, though I wouldn't necessarily discount it entirely.
> 
> That still leaves us with some explaining to do, and a lot of eerie coincidences.  I'm still at a loss to explain this, "The Lone Gunmen" or this, "The Wreck of the Titan" or "Futility."
> 
> Which brings us to the most recent topical communication from the cosmic consciousness that should be of interest to us.  Prepare, it gets really weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Baron Trump's marvellous underground journey
> 
> 1900 or The Last President.
> 
> Ingersoll Lockwood: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
> 
> Ingersoll Lockwood books link to present day Trumps | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Why did the press never mention that John Trump was such close friends with Nikola Tesla?  Isn't that a little bit interesting to anyone?
> 
> Time travel?  Prophecy?  Premonitions?  Whatever the hell is going on, it sure is some spooky shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that filmmaker in that video if he REALLY wants to make a film that will shock the world like JFK did and really wake people up as that film did like no other movie ever made before,then he should forget that little idea of his and make a film that exposes how the zionists control hollywood which is why Germany was always made out to be an evil nation and Israel is always starting wars with other countries and always plays the holocaust card victem for sympathy.
> 
> there sure was some weird bizarre stuff in there,thats for sure.
Click to expand...


Thanks.




I'm not sure that film maker is who he appears to be though.  For instance, I checked out his crowd funding site, and he only says it has nine days to go to get the funding he wants to start his project, and he is WAY short of his goal.  Added to that, he is hostile to negative comments on his Youtube video, threatening lawsuits?  If his is open and honest about who he is, etc. I would expect him to be, well, a bit more diplomatic and approaching folks that could help him, like, oh, I don't know, Alex Jones, Hannity, maybe even Trump, but his fund raising efforts are pathetic.

On top of that, artists do what inspire them, not what you want them to do.

If what you are talking about is what inspires YOU, then you need to do it.

Have you seen the movie _Iron Sky_?  I think you might enjoy it.  It looks like the sequel is a go for 2018.


----------



## MisterBeale

LA RAM FAN said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been doing a little investigating on a queer little subject of interest.
> 
> I have always believed that the source of prophecy and creative works of literature and art come from the same source, what ever folks believe is "god" or the cosmic consciousness.
> 
> This, in my view, explains what some conspiracy theorists have coined as "predictive programming."
> 
> Here is a debunking site which explains what predictive programming is;
> Predictive programming - RationalWiki
> 
> I've read a lot about it, and it doesn't add up in my book, though I wouldn't necessarily discount it entirely.
> 
> That still leaves us with some explaining to do, and a lot of eerie coincidences.  I'm still at a loss to explain this, "The Lone Gunmen" or this, "The Wreck of the Titan" or "Futility."
> 
> Which brings us to the most recent topical communication from the cosmic consciousness that should be of interest to us.  Prepare, it gets really weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Baron Trump's marvellous underground journey
> 
> 1900 or The Last President.
> 
> Ingersoll Lockwood: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
> 
> Ingersoll Lockwood books link to present day Trumps | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Why did the press never mention that John Trump was such close friends with Nikola Tesla?  Isn't that a little bit interesting to anyone?
> 
> Time travel?  Prophecy?  Premonitions?  Whatever the hell is going on, it sure is some spooky shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that is extremely creepy. I saw this about a week ago. Great job on finding all those links.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> After I got done with my research, my biggest problem was presentation.  I don't like to add too much commentary, I like a lot to links for the truly curious. I want folks to make up their own mind about how to think about something.
> 
> Added to that, where do you post it?  It certainly is pretty funny, so the FZ seems appropriate, it is laced with conspiracy, so there too, the conspiracy sub-forum would work.  I could have posted it in the political sub-forum, but then it would have been completely politicized by the members that have the least open minds on the entire forum, but it would have gotten wide exposure. . .  decisions decisions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> see this kind of thread I would be okay with in the conspiracy theory section the fact very few people are earth are going to think there is anything to it.Its when the facist dictater mods here start putting threads in that section on 9/11 with pesky facts that cannot be refuted that it was a joint CIA/mossad operation is what i have a problem with.
> 
> you make a thread that toots the horn of the govermnents invented fairy tales that bin laden and 19 muslims did it,it stays there in the political section or current events and never gets moved which makes me believe this site is a gatekeeper for the government.
Click to expand...

If you let what the moderation does here unsettle you piece of mind and disrupt your calm, then you have let the establishment win.  It ain't no thang.  When ever I have a thread moved to conspiracy sub-forum that started out in political or a different forum, I look at as a victory and a badge of honor.  I loves me to ruffle some feathers.  It means you hit a truth they don't want folks to consider as real.

So little of that happens now that Trump has been elected.

Look into a documentary called;  Hyper-normalization

Seriously though, we are getting off of the paranormal. . . . it's a good thing the creator is directing these things.  I look at this Victorian literature as a good sign.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

The Truth About Pepe The Frog And The Cult Of Kek


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Richard Madcow gets trolled by KEK......


----------



## MisterBeale

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The Truth About Pepe The Frog And The Cult Of Kek


I've always told my son that Lucifer originally came from Heaven.

Good and Evil originate from the same place, it all depends on where you place your focus.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I have several KEK stickers I'd love to put on my Truck but I figure I'm already risking a keying with the 100Club sticker.


----------



## IsaacNewton

The Alt-Right is having their Heaven's Gate moment. A brief moment of bright light, to be followed by again being relegated to the low-lying underbrush where the toadstools grow. 

No prophecy or 'time travel'. Just people with warped minds that are getting a brief moment where they think that, somehow, their weird world-view can be forced on everyone else. It can't and soon enough this nonsense will end.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

IsaacNewton said:


> The Alt-Right is having their Heaven's Gate moment. A brief moment of bright light, to be followed by again being relegated to the low-lying underbrush where the toadstools grow.
> 
> No prophecy or 'time travel'. Just people with warped minds that are getting a brief moment where they think that, somehow, their weird world-view can be forced on everyone else. It can't and soon enough this nonsense will end.



  Yet another victim of PEPE!!!!
Praise KEK!!


----------



## MisterBeale

IsaacNewton said:


> The Alt-Right is having their Heaven's Gate moment. A brief moment of bright light, to be followed by again being relegated to the low-lying underbrush where the toadstools grow.
> 
> No prophecy or 'time travel'. Just people with warped minds that are getting a brief moment where they think that, somehow, their weird world-view can be forced on everyone else. It can't and soon enough this nonsense will end.


You know, on most topics I respect your opinion, but when you completely deny reality, and factual evidence, I have to say, I lose all respect for you.

It's like you don't want to even acknowledge that these books by Ingersoll Lockwood even exist. 

Ingersoll Lockwood books link to present day Trumps | Daily Mail Online

Let's hear from an honest introspective liberal, eh?

So. . . if you get past your denial, I guess you are going with. . . . unimaginable coincidence then?


----------



## MisterBeale

I've been looking for any connection between Lockwood and Trump, and I can't find any.  I did find that in the 20's before the depression, there was a company that made watches named Ingersoll, but nothing about Lockwood. It had a model named Trump, it's logo was the dollar sign.







I've also read through comments that Baron Trump in his adventures visits a place called "Google Land."


----------



## MisterBeale

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alt-Right is having their Heaven's Gate moment. A brief moment of bright light, to be followed by again being relegated to the low-lying underbrush where the toadstools grow.
> 
> No prophecy or 'time travel'. Just people with warped minds that are getting a brief moment where they think that, somehow, their weird world-view can be forced on everyone else. It can't and soon enough this nonsense will end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another victim of PEPE!!!!
> Praise KEK!!
Click to expand...


They are finding out that the collective rage of the masses is more powerful when properly channeled than "spirit cooking."  

They should be afraid, very afraid.


----------



## IsaacNewton

MisterBeale said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Alt-Right is having their Heaven's Gate moment. A brief moment of bright light, to be followed by again being relegated to the low-lying underbrush where the toadstools grow.
> 
> No prophecy or 'time travel'. Just people with warped minds that are getting a brief moment where they think that, somehow, their weird world-view can be forced on everyone else. It can't and soon enough this nonsense will end.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, on most topics I respect your opinion, but when you completely deny reality, and factual evidence, I have to say, I lose all respect for you.
> 
> It's like you don't want to even acknowledge that these books by Ingersoll Lockwood even exist.
> 
> Ingersoll Lockwood books link to present day Trumps | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Let's hear from an honest introspective liberal, eh?
> 
> So. . . if you get past your denial, I guess you are going with. . . . unimaginable coincidence then?
Click to expand...


Sorry I don't believe in magic or time travel. Probably better if I not post on this thread then maybe so I'll check out.


----------



## MisterBeale

Travels and adventures of Little Baron Trump : and his wonderful dog Bulger


----------



## Rambunctious

Who can travel through time? no one! well maybe a Super Hero can......


----------



## DOTR

Check this out. For a post on this board a few days ago I looked up press attacks on Bush for breaking his “Read my lips” pledge. Arguably that incident set us on the path to our glorious Trump-nation today. Look at the story on the lower left corner as Bush I went down in flames.


----------



## DOTR

At 10:16 alleged Titor says “Trump time travel”. Recorded decades ago.


----------



## MisterBeale

MisterBeale said:


> I've been looking for any connection between Lockwood and Trump, and I can't find any.  I did find that in the 20's before the depression, there was a company that made watches named Ingersoll, but nothing about Lockwood. It had a model named Trump, it's logo was the dollar sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also read through comments that Baron Trump in his adventures visits a place called "Google Land."


I see this image of this watch from the 1890's disappeared.

We'll find another one.


----------



## DOTR

MisterBeale said:


>




   "Wednesday at exactly 10:18 p.m. AKDT, you can expect to get a text headlined “Presidential Alert” on your cellphone."
This is only a test: Why your cellphone will buzz Wednesday morning

   Deny it!


----------



## Indeependent

Elapsed time is a perception of the nervous system.


----------



## MisterBeale

DOTR said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Wednesday at exactly 10:18 p.m. AKDT, you can expect to get a text headlined “Presidential Alert” on your cellphone."
> This is only a test: Why your cellphone will buzz Wednesday morning
> 
> Deny it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 222138
Click to expand...

Wow, nice catch.

Eerie as hell.


----------



## MisterBeale

Indeependent said:


> Elapsed time is a perception of the nervous system.


Yeah, I have studied both physics, philosophy, religion and metaphysics.

There is every indication that all points of time and space are really one, and separation is just an illusion of the various separate meta-ego's.


----------



## JLW

OMG!!  In the future we all look like Mike Pence! YIKES!

Though, I will concede,  better to look like Mike Pence than a race of Mitch McConnells.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

DOTR said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Wednesday at exactly 10:18 p.m. AKDT, you can expect to get a text headlined “Presidential Alert” on your cellphone."
> This is only a test: Why your cellphone will buzz Wednesday morning
> 
> Deny it!
Click to expand...



It’s quite easy to deny, retard. The test was at 2:18 PM Eastern standard time, therefore even on the West Coast it was at 11:18 AM, which is when I received it on my phone. 

Go check back into your psych hospital


----------



## Indeependent

MisterBeale said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Elapsed time is a perception of the nervous system.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have studied both physics, philosophy, religion and metaphysics.
> 
> There is every indication that all points of time and space are really one, and separation is just an illusion of the various separate meta-ego's.
Click to expand...

Kabbalah...The Arizal.


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Paulie

MisterBeale said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Truth About Pepe The Frog And The Cult Of Kek
> 
> 
> 
> I've always told my son that Lucifer originally came from Heaven.
> 
> Good and Evil originate from the same place, it all depends on where you place your focus.
> 
> Thanks for the post.
Click to expand...

He was the archangel Michael


----------



## Paulie

Let’s not forget about Mark Taylor


----------



## DOTR

Trump is the Katechon. Look it up.


----------



## MisterBeale

*You thought quantum mechanics was weird: check out entangled time*
You thought quantum mechanics was weird: check out entangled time | Aeon Ideas

". . . The various frames of reference in the Hebrew University experiment (the lab’s frame, photon 1’s frame, photon 4’s frame, and so on) have their own ‘historians’, so to speak. While these historians will disagree about how things went down, not one of them can claim a corner on truth. A different sequence of events unfolds within each one, according to that spatiotemporal point of view. Clearly, then, any attempt at assigning frame-specific properties generally, or tying general properties to one particular frame, will cause disputes among the historians. But here’s the thing: while there might be legitimate disagreement about which properties should be assigned to which particles and when, there shouldn’t be disagreement about the very _existence_ of these properties, particles, and events.. . . "


----------

